# eejit parking



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Came into work this morning to be presented by this selfish imbecile blocking the front of the courtyard where 5 businesses unload stock. He is parking in a place marked KEEP CLEAR. Had to carry my stock to the shop instead.

A police car pulls up outside to hassle a junkey so after they send him on his way after going through his pockets I ask them why they don't do something about this. It's a regular occurrence here and as we have no parking attendants in Irvine they are supposed to be the body that enforces parking. 
It's not just inconvenient it is also blocking an entrance that say the fire brigade would have to use if they needed in in an emergency as there are flats above the shops.

They say they "will have a look" drive round the back, stare at the car and leave. What's the point. I'm going to go up to the station later and ask why they don't do anything to stop this. If they just issued a few parking tickets it would act as a deterrent. They certainly ain't shy about pulling motorists driving through the bus lane on a Saturday.

Anyway rant over, will be interesting to hear why they couldn't be bothered spending 5 minutes fining the idiots blocking the access to the back of the shops.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Isn't it private land?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

No, it's a council owned carpark. The bit where the car is parked used to be painted with yellow chevrons but have worn off, the carpark is marked bays with a no parking sign right where he is parked, there is also a sign at the entrance saying that a 60 penalty will be issued to people parking outside the marked bays.

I've seen cars getting tickets for parking on this bit but it's very very rare. The police who are supposed be enforcing these rules don't seem to give a shit unless it suits them.

If they are too busy to do the job the council should employ a firm to do it. They do in Kilmarnock where I live.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

no parking attendants? cant you put a sign up about threatening clamps and a false camera?

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> no parking attendants? cant you put a sign up about threatening clamps and a false camera?
> 
> J
> xx


Can't do anything lolly, it's a council carpark. It's illegal to clamp vehicles in Scotland. The ONLY people with the power to sort it are the police here, they are the ones who are supposed to enforce parking rules.

Apparently me directly asking them isn't enough.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh that sucks

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Brian wasn't it you that got grief about parking where you shouldn't the other month.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Brian wasn't it you that got grief about parking where you shouldn't the other month.


Don't think so. I did get a ticket for using the front of the shop to load that was about 9 months ago. So now I use the back. Well I do when I can actually get to it.

Don't see what that has to do with people parking like twats round the back


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Parking in the bus stop Brian !

So Brian the answer is yes it was you that was issued (another) ticket for parking where you shouldn't and now you are moaning about the exact same thing.

Can you not see the irony ?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> So Brian the answer is yes it was you that was issued a ticket for parking where you shouldn't and now you are moaning about the exact same thing.
> 
> Can you not see the irony ?


No not really, I paid my fine m8. and it was only once, if you are going to pathetically attempt to call me out get the facts right. And I don't park in the empty busstops anymore.

I have no issues with people doing what I did, it inconveniences nobody. However blocking the entrance to a busy courtyard used by 5 businesses is a different matter, would you not agree?

Also it's not irony. If anything it would be hypocrisy. So lrn2english :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > So Brian the answer is yes it was you that was issued a ticket for parking where you shouldn't and now you are moaning about the exact same thing.
> ...


I love your view, it's inconveniences no one.....

What apart from the bus driver ???

Karma Brian plain and simple and I promise I'm not having a dig I'm just asking you to think about it.

Going OT did you get any nice prezzzzzies ?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


It doesn't inconvenience any bus drivers as I was in the gap between where they stop. 
Also here's picture of a bus in the loading bay, takes seconds ago. This is the reason I used to park in the bus stop, I can't get unloaded most mornings because the drivers seem to think it's a place to leave the bus when they go on their early morning break. 









Also, karma is belief that your actions in this life affect what happens in the next. It's a common misconception :wink:

But assuming it is what you ment, what did the other businesses do do deserve the inconvenience.?

And what does it have to do with the fact the people charged with the responsibility of enforcing the parking rules only seem to be arsed to do it when it suits them?

And yea, got some nice prezziez.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No comment about divine beliefs Brian but it doesn't look like a public road. I expect the police thought it was private land. Perhaps some clear markings would help. On a public road if the makings are damaged or obscured or covered or broken up by roadwork repairs etc then they don't comply to regulations and so are invalid and can't be prosecuted against.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> No comment about divine beliefs Brian but it doesn't look like a public road. I expect the police thought it was private land. Perhaps some clear markings would help. On a public road if the makings are damaged or obscured or covered or broken up by roadwork repairs etc then they don't comply to regulations and so are invalid and can't be prosecuted against.


Doesn't stop them randomly turning up and putting tickets on cars in this exact spot every few months.  when enough of us complain they start to issue parking tickets but it only lasts briefly and it's not enough of a deterrent to stop people parking in what is a turning area for lorries loading goods.

It's not private land John. I'll take a photo from the other angle you will see its a public car park better. In fact ill get it on Google maps.










The square at the top is the area in question, the street is called kirkgate and is not private.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

from what I can see it hss FA to do with the law of the land,,,,,,,,,,,,but a lot to do with the law of common decency and consideration for other people,,,,,,,, could you not have blocked the offender in and left him there all day !!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> from what I can see it hss FA to do with the law of the land,,,,,,,,,,,,but a lot to do with the law of common decency and consideration for other people,,,,,,,, could you not have blocked the offender in and left him there all day !!


If I did that I have no doubt I'd have ended up with a ticket :roll: he/she could still have got out by driving forward. The bottom of that car park has a sign that clearly states "parking in marked bays only, penalty £60"

It's simple, the police I asked to help simply couldn't be arsed as they obviouly had better things to do. :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

maybe they remember you from the egg thing !!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> maybe they remember you from the egg thing !!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


I doubt it. :lol: was not the same guy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

maybe not,, but I heard your mug shot is on the darts board in the local nick !!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> maybe not,, but I heard your mug shot is on the darts board in the local nick !!!


That wouldn't actually surprise me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Buy yourself some "Police Aware" stickers and slap them on the windscreen next time. Deny doing it, obviously.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Buy yourself some "Police Aware" stickers and slap them on the windscreen next time. Deny doing it, obviously.


Can you get them A3 sized and scored through into postage stamp sized bits? :lol:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy yourself some "Police Aware" stickers and slap them on the windscreen next time. Deny doing it, obviously.
> ...


Now they would be there a while trying to remove that mess. However the lesson may be learnt


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

J•RED said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Pugwash69 said:
> ...


Yea, and stick them over the drivers side windows. That way they have to do it in the car park. Preferably in the rain :lol: :lol:


----------

